# laptop-mod



## affenarschkornev (5. Juni 2007)

hallo,
hab jetzt mein laptop auseinander gebaut um einen kurzschluß zu suchen und da es jetzt auseinander gebaut ist,kann ich es sicher ein bisschen modden.
nur ich habe absolut keine ideen für nen laptop und im netz find ich auch nicht besonderst viel ...und das was vorhanden ist,ist nur müll.
ich denk mal die meisten trauen sich nicht ihr notebook zu moden weil da braucht man doch schon geduld und die neuen sehen ja auch schon so nicht schlecht aus....

das soll das opfer werden   
http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2014/amilom74054zd2.jpg

ich hab mir folgendes schon überlegt:
-leds wechseln 
-tastatur beleuchten
-spiegelnder display mit sichtschutz?!?
-lackieren
-klarlack auf tastatur

aber:
die leds sind so ganz kleine rechtecke und die sind alle an so ner kleinen platine angelötet.ich denke mal mit meinem fingerspitzen gefühl werde ich soo kleine leitungen nicht schaffen...
die tastatur von unten zu beleuchten ist nicht schwer,nur akku zeit sinkt und was bringt es,wenn man die von unten beleuchtet,wenn die tasten sowieso nicht durchsichtig sind,wie hier zB:
http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/9980/cimg12372dgsa1.jpg
zum display:
bei den neuen displays kann man sehr gut erkennen,dass sie so eine sehr gerade fläche haben,so wie glas fast und sie spiegeln auch stark.
ist das eine schutzfolie auf dem display,die man vll kaufen könnte,oder sind das die displays?
hier ist dieser "effekt" den ich meine:
http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/9590/sonyvaiovgnar11sbluraypwx6.jpg
und zum lackieren:
ich hab absolut keine ahnung welche farben ich benutzen soll...
wenn ich mit klarlack mache,dann sieht das schön edel aus und glänzt auch so schön   
wenn ich matten lack benutze,dann muss ich nicht so viel putzen und man sieht nicht jeden fingerabdruckt...vorallem bei dunkleren farben....
ich hab hier paar laptops die mir sehr gefallen:

schön schwarz 
http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/4285/qosmiof20proddetmay0502ek6.jpg

das unterste.so würde ich meins gerne auch lackieren,den meine tasten sind auch schwarz
http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/3610/vaio2ru1.jpg

auch sehr schön
http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/9813/acer02rb6.jpg

den acer hab ich mal bisschen mit photoshop bearbeitet:
http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/6576/30427264yp0.jpg
sieht,finde ich,sehr schön aus mit dem bunny und dem pinken (nein ich bin nicht schwul   ) aber ist bei meinem amilo schwer zu realisieren da er eine andere form hat....

zum klarlack:
ich würde gerne die tasten mit klarlack besprühen,damit dieser glanz effekt kommt,aber ich bin mir da nicht so sicher...das letzte was ich lackiert habe war danach sehr klebrig...ihr könnt euch sicher denkenwas passiert,wenn staub oder fusel (so richtig geschrieben?) draufkommen....

also,kann mir jemand die paar fragen beantwoten?bitte    
und hat habt ihr vll noch ideen was ich machen könnte?
so,viel spaß beim lesen ^^ 

vielen dank.
mfg alex


----------



## TheNightShadow (6. Juni 2007)

Zur der beleuchteten Tastatur. Viel würden LED's nicht ziehen, problem besteht eher darin Platz zum positionieren zu finden und ne möglichkeit zufinden wo man Strom abzweigen kann.
Zum Display, das sind Truebrite Displays da wirst du wohl nichts kaufen können.
Und wegen dem Lackieren kann mir gut vorstellen wenn man nicht viel Ahnung davon hat man es ganz schön versauen kann.  Ausserdem müsste wohl sämtlich Hardware (auch Display) ausgebaut werden.

Aber wenn du es dennoch machen willst viel Glück und poste Bilder von deinem Ergebnis.


----------



## affenarschkornev (6. Juni 2007)

TheNightShadow am 06.06.2007 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur der beleuchteten Tastatur. Viel würden LED's nicht ziehen, problem besteht eher darin Platz zum positionieren zu finden und ne möglichkeit zufinden wo man Strom abzweigen kann.
> Zum Display, das sind Truebrite Displays da wirst du wohl nichts kaufen können.
> Und wegen dem Lackieren kann mir gut vorstellen wenn man nicht viel Ahnung davon hat man es ganz schön versauen kann.  Ausserdem müsste wohl sämtlich Hardware (auch Display) ausgebaut werden.
> 
> Aber wenn du es dennoch machen willst viel Glück und poste Bilder von deinem Ergebnis.




hmm,also diesen glas effekt kann man auch nicht irgendwie mit ner schutzfolie vortäuschen oder?
ja das mit den leds ist schwer,aber ich hab mal so gaaaanz winzige gesehn...
bei google hab ich irgendwo gesehn,dass einer die led´s am lüfter anschluß drangemacht hat....

die hardware ist KOMPLET auseinander gebaut...nur halt hdd und brenner nicht   

ja lackieren wäre glaube ich vom gehäuse nicht sooo das problem,aber welches muster oder welche farbe?das endergebnis kann ich mir nicht so vorstellen.....

bilder kommen aufjedenfall noch...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2007)

affenarschkornev am 06.06.2007 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm,also diesen glas effekt kann man auch nicht irgendwie mit ner schutzfolie vortäuschen oder?



nur wenn du die kunststoffschicht, die jetzt vor deinem display sitzt, entfernst (was irreparable schäden mit sich bringen dürfte) - das ist nämlich auch der einzige unterschied:
früher hat man rauhe schichten genommen, damit es nicht spiegelt, heute nimmt man glatte, damit das schwarz besser rauskommt.



> ja das mit den leds ist schwer,aber ich hab mal so gaaaanz winzige gesehn...
> abgesehen von der größe würde ich mir an deiner stelle eher gedanken über anzahl&aufwand machen.
> unter den tasten hast du bestenfalls 10tel mm platz, da kommt das licht nicht weit.
> für eine gleichmäßige ausleuchtung müsste alle 2-3 tasten eine led sitzen, alles andere sieht fleckig aus.
> ...


----------



## affenarschkornev (6. Juni 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 06.06.2007 01:29 schrieb:
			
		

> affenarschkornev am 06.06.2007 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2007)

affenarschkornev am 06.06.2007 03:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm,das mit dem plexi ist garnicht so schlecht,nur ist das laptop überall gewellt    und ich weis nicht...würde sich das plexi nicht verbiegen,wegen der hitze?



gibt hochwertiges, dass n paar grad abkann (nein, ich weiß nicht, woran man es erkennt  ) - aber n übergang zu einer unebenen fläche dürfte wirklich n problem sein 



> an kühlung dachte ich auch,aber wie   platz ist ja nicht soooooo viel vorhanden,dass man 120mm lüfter reinstecken könnte



ich meinte nicht, dass du die kühlung verändern sollst, nur dass das "fenster" genau über der kühlung positionierst, so dass man den (original) lüfter und vielleicht noch kühlkörper sieht.
im allgemeinen ists in nem laptop ja sonst eher langweilig...

aber wie ich grad sehe, sitzt bei dir der lüfter auf der unterseite, womit sich das wohl erledigt hätte.

kannst du mal n bild von der oberseite der innereien machen, also alles, was unmittelbar unter der oberen plastikhülle liegt?



> ich dachte auch daran,mit bauschaum diese X von dell nachzumachen,aber ich habe noch nie mit bauschaum gearbeitet...hält das überhaupt?was wenn das laptop hinfällt?



bauschaum für elemente, die irgendwelchen belastungen ausgesetzt sind, würde ich sein lassen.

wenn du was an der rückseite vom display machen willst, würde ich eher versuchen z.b. eine birne aus plexiglas reinzusetzen, die dann von der hintergrundbeleuchtung mit erhellt wird.


----------



## affenarschkornev (6. Juni 2007)

da die bilder:
http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/7030/bild58em5.jpg
http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/5843/bild59fs1.jpg
http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/113/bild60yk6.jpg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2007)

affenarschkornev am 06.06.2007 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> da die bilder:
> http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/7030/bild58em5.jpg
> http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/5843/bild59fs1.jpg
> http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/113/bild60yk6.jpg



hmm - imho nichts dabei, was man sonderlich gut präsentieren könnte 

wenn du sehr viel aufwand treiben willst, könntest du n paar der metallteile polieren und darüber ein beleuchtetes, graviertes glas einsetzen - aber imho n bissl viel aufwand für ein hübsches bildchen.

da es im innern auch keinerlei hohlräume gibt, die man ausleuchten könnte und licht des lichtes (also einfach irgendwo was nach draußen leuchten lassen) wegen imho doof ist, bleibt dir imho nur der umtausch der vorhandenen leds und eine effektvolle lackierung (also detailiiertes airbrush, einfach ne andere farbe flächig wird kaum jemanden vom hocker reißen)


----------



## affenarschkornev (7. Juni 2007)

so siehts gerade aus:
http://img481.imageshack.us/img481/6695/8f5d1copyrh1.jpg
http://img481.imageshack.us/img481/8436/amilom74054copyqf9.jpg

ist halt mit photoshop bearbeitet    ...kann mir keine digicam leisten   

der playboy bunny kommt morgen drauf,wenn der weiße lack getrocknet ist....

werde noch versuchen blaue led´s an den seiten anzubringen,damit es so aus den seite leuchtet,ungefähr so   
http://img464.imageshack.us/img464/9577/geskcopycb8.jpg


----------



## affenarschkornev (8. Juni 2007)

hey entweder bin ich zu doof oder ich hab einfach die falsche farbe   

ich wollte den deckel weiß lackieren,aber so ein schönes edel weiß wie zB der ipod ihn hat....oder ein klavier....
aber bei mir ist das eine ganz rauche fläche,mit feinen farbstücken....
und es glänz auch kein bisschen....auf der flasche steht sogar edel weiß drauf...nur ist matt drin -.-
mach ich da was falsch?!?und das glänzende schwarz ist auch glänzend nur da sind überall luftbläschen...zu oft zuviel lack nacheinander drauf?weil ich hab alle 10 min ziemlich viel lack draufgetan...etwas 3 mal...
aber die tasten mit dem klarlack sehen einfach GEIL aus...nur sind mir beim lackieren im keller paar haare vom kopf genau auf die tasten gefallen und wegen dem schlechten licht sah ich das nicht    naja jetzt hab ich die so weggezogen und des sieht einfach schei... aus   
aber nicht so schlim...die tastatur funktioniert sowieso nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2007)

affenarschkornev am 08.06.2007 07:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hey entweder bin ich zu doof oder ich hab einfach die falsche farbe
> 
> ich wollte den deckel weiß lackieren,aber so ein schönes edel weiß wie zB der ipod ihn hat....oder ein klavier....
> aber bei mir ist das eine ganz rauche fläche,mit feinen farbstücken....
> und es glänz auch kein bisschen....auf der flasche steht sogar edel weiß drauf...nur ist matt drin -.-



stückchen sind merkwürdig, da muss bei der anwendung was schief gelaufen sein.
für glanz kommt klarlack drüber.



> mach ich da was falsch?!?und das glänzende schwarz ist auch glänzend nur da sind überall luftbläschen...zu oft zuviel lack nacheinander drauf?weil ich hab alle 10 min ziemlich viel lack draufgetan...etwas 3 mal...



hab noch nicht selbst lackiert, aber alle sachen, die ich mir dazu durchgelesen hab, sprachen eher von möglichst dünnen schichten und dann 15-30minuten antrocknen lassen...



> aber die tasten mit dem klarlack sehen einfach GEIL aus...nur sind mir beim lackieren im keller paar haare vom kopf genau auf die tasten gefallen und wegen dem schlechten licht sah ich das nicht    naja jetzt hab ich die so weggezogen und des sieht einfach schei... aus



haarnetz ist auch keine schlechte idee bzw. einfach nicht drüber beugen 



> aber nicht so schlim...die tastatur funktioniert sowieso nicht



hört sich fast so an, als hättest du die tasten auf der tastatur lackiert


----------



## TheNightShadow (9. Juni 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 08.06.2007 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> > aber nicht so schlim...die tastatur funktioniert sowieso nicht
> 
> 
> 
> hört sich fast so an, als hättest du die tasten auf der tastatur lackiert


Hat er ja auch, mit klarlack. 

@Topic 
ähh, dazu fällt mir nichts ein  dennoch weiterhin viel Glück


----------



## ScorpioKing2 (9. Juni 2007)

mach doch noch ne rjavascript:emoticon
 iffelblech applkation auf den laptop druff


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (9. Juni 2007)

TheNightShadow am 06.06.2007 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur der beleuchteten Tastatur. Viel würden LED's nicht ziehen, problem besteht eher darin Platz zum positionieren zu finden und ne möglichkeit zufinden wo man Strom abzweigen kann.



Gibts da keine Diffusorfolien die man nutzen koennte?


----------



## TheNightShadow (9. Juni 2007)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 09.06.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> TheNightShadow am 06.06.2007 00:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das sowas wie EL Leuchtfolie?

EDIT:
hier mal EL-Leutfolie.
http://www.reichelt.de/?SID=27MefdQKwQARsAAG@PTjI7d4d43702e057690f429907405584812;ACTION=3;LA=4;GROUP=A537;GROUPID=3033;ARTICLE=45968;START=0;OFFSET=16


----------



## affenarschkornev (9. Juni 2007)

hallo,
riffelblech ist keine schlechte idee nur ist irgendwie gay ^^ 
das haben wir im keller und ich dreh bald durch wenn ich das dann auch noch auf dem laptop habe   
die tastatur funktioniert nicht weil mein freund (von dem ich das ding habe)
irgendwie mal cola oder kaffee drüber hat....


das mit der leucht folie ist für mich eine verdammt geile idee....
damit wäre ich sogar bereit die unterseite des laptops aus plastik zu machen...naja nicht alles,aber das wo man die hardware sieht...

scorpioking2 klär mich mal mit dem emoticon auf   
was meinst du dadrunter?!?

vielen dank erstmal....

ps:gestern bekam ich einen brief -.- 25000 euro weil ich gothik 3 über p2p geladen HÄTTE....naja,das übliche von logistep,man hat 4 tage zeit,kann sich nicht entscheiden und überweist die 150euro...das ist so ein schmarn...
ein bekannter von mir hat mal eine 8mb große datei verteilt unter  namen der in die richtung geht : Counterstrike-Source.orig.game.FULL+online-key.to 
naja,er hat dann den link überall verteilt...in der datei war halt ein bild drin,wo man aufgeklärt wird dass man ein noob ist und denkt dass css 8mb groß ist   aufjedenfall bam er dann auch so einen brief,er habe das spiel CSS SELBER RUNTERGELADEN und dann auch noch VERTEILT   

naja,back to topic...


----------



## KingMinos (16. Juni 2007)

Hi
bezüglich des lackierens. Oft sind die Sprühdosen scheiße. Was du am besten machen kanst ist ne Lackierpistole verwenden. Du musst die zu lackierende fläche mit sehr feinem sandpapier abschleifen und danach noch mal mit seife (fettlösend) und Wasser von dem gesamtem Fett befreien danach nur nch mit Handschuhen an packen. 
Danach erstmal ne Grundierung auftragen und darüber dann so 4-5 sehr dünne Schichten sprühen. Jedesmal die Farbe nen Tag lang trocknen in einem Staubfreien Raum. 
Wenn die Farbe trocken ist musst du sie noch mal mit nass schleifen. 
Danach sollte die Farbe richtig glatt sein.
Hierauf folgt der Klarlack. Mehrere Schichten so dass die Farbe nicht vermackt.
Also Farbe würde ich mal in der Autolackiererei vorbei schauen da kann man oft billig Farbe bekommen. 

Was gut aussieht ist wenn man flackes in die Farbe mit einmischt

(Ich habe auch nicht die richtige Ahnung aber so habe ich es gemacht und es hat geklappt)


----------



## F-devs (16. Juni 2007)

Wann kommen mal Bilder vom versauten Notebook
 

Muss ja schlimm aussehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2007)

KingMinos am 16.06.2007 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> bezüglich des lackierens. Oft sind die Sprühdosen scheiße. Was du am besten machen kanst ist ne Lackierpistole verwenden. Du musst die zu lackierende fläche mit sehr feinem sandpapier abschleifen und danach noch mal mit seife (fettlösend) und Wasser von dem gesamtem Fett befreien danach nur nch mit Handschuhen an packen.
> Danach erstmal ne Grundierung auftragen und darüber dann so 4-5 sehr dünne Schichten sprühen. Jedesmal die Farbe nen Tag lang trocknen in einem Staubfreien Raum.
> Wenn die Farbe trocken ist musst du sie noch mal mit nass schleifen.
> ...



mal so ne frage: wie hast du "staubfreien raum" realisiert?


----------



## affenarschkornev (16. Juni 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 16.06.2007 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> KingMinos am 16.06.2007 13:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also irgendwie wird das mit dem lackieren nichts....komme einfach mit dem glänzend lack nicht klar aber ich mach in 30 min mal bilder rein....

mein "staubfreier raum" ist mein keller ^^ einfach zeitungen auf den boden und auf nen ständer das ding hingestellt und lackiert...
mit matten lack ist das kein problem,falls staub oder so drauf ist,kann man nach dem lackieren einfach mit der hand drüber fahren (wenn lack getrocknet ist) und schon geht alles weg...mit glanz lack sieht das alles gaaaaaanz anderst aus und das ist das problem -.-


----------



## affenarschkornev (16. Juni 2007)

da ich mir heute 2x 42" bildschirme gekauft habe,habe ich leider immer noch kein geld für ne digicam xD
http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/302/bild26az8.jpg
so siehts jetzt im wohnzimmer aus ^^ und der andere steht im schlafzimmer und ist noch größer,besser und schöner    

hier die bilder vom halb fertigen laptop:
http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/3653/bild58vz7.jpg
http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/3285/bild48dg8.jpg
http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/1687/bild54gu0.jpg
http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/5043/bild52fq3.jpg
http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/9348/bild44ue1.jpg
http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/8500/bild42fd2.jpg

leider hab ich so eine schablone aus papier auf den deckel da gelegt,mit dem bunny,und da ist farbe an den seiten "geflogen" und jetzt muss ich wieder schleifen und wieder lackieren und dann hab ich noch das teil versaut wo um die tastatur ist....muss auch noch schleifen und neu lackieren...
und dann halt alles zambauen und an meinen geilen hd bildschirm im schlafzimmer anschließen


----------



## KingMinos (16. Juni 2007)

Also nen Staubfreiraum kann man schaffen wenn man nen kleinen Raum irgendwo im Haus hat den ordentlich aussaugt. Dort die nassen teile reinstellt und dan die Tür schliesst und für einen Tag nicht wieder öffnet so bleibt der staub der noch da ist am Boden liegen weil es keine luft wirbel gibt wenn man sich denn richtig bewegt und die Tür nicht zu knallt.

Bezüglich des Bunnies kann ich dir Maskierfolie empfehlen das ist so wie elefanten haut die ist selbst klebend und nach dem Sprühen zieht man die einfach ab.
ICh würde dir jedch empfehlen erst ganz weiss zu lackiren und dann erst das bunny auftzusprühen. Wenn du jedoch nicht alles stellen abklebst die nicht pink werden sollen kann es leicht zu farbspritzern kommen. also immer schon maskieren und vorarbeiten so muss man nicht nacharbeiten


----------



## TheNightShadow (18. Juni 2007)

affenarschkornev am 16.06.2007 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> da ich mir heute 2x 42" bildschirme gekauft habe,habe ich leider immer noch kein geld für ne digicam xD
> http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/302/bild26az8.jpg
> so siehts jetzt im wohnzimmer aus ^^ und der andere steht im schlafzimmer und ist noch größer,besser und schöner
> 
> ...


Setz einfach jedem der das Laptop sieht ne Brille auf    dann sieht es so gut aus wie auf den Bildern   Und für den Tip gibt du mir doch sicherlich einen der beiden 42"    Ich sag auch Bitte!


----------



## affenarschkornev (20. Juni 2007)

@minos
ist doch klar,dass man zuerst mit weiß lackiert und dann gewünschte form oben drauf...   

@shadow
klar,ich bin wie dieser esel aus dieser geschichte.wen man ihm etwas ins ohr flüstert dann kommt halt gold aus seinem popo   
bei mir sind des monitore   
ich hab jetzt sogar im klo nen 15" hängen   
aber das problem ist,keinen pc in der nähe...


----------



## affenarschkornev (24. Juni 2007)

boah ich dreh gleich durch.
ich bekomm den bildschirm nicht auf das gehäuse drauf   

http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/8849/bild92wo5.jpg

diese teile wegen denen sich der bildschirm aufklappen lässt und mit denen man ihn am gehäuse festmacht.das rechte auf dem bild steht weiter ab als das linke und damit sitzt der monitor falsch auf ...

da ist nichts verbogen oder so,an der hilfslinie auf dem bild kann man sehen dass das ding schief ist...
was hab ich da falsch gemacht?!?


----------



## affenarschkornev (2. Juli 2007)

ich fertig,ich digital kamera gekauft,ich schreib bildschirmtastatur...
http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/174/imgp0018hs9.jpg
nix mehr bilder weil dauert


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (2. Juli 2007)

affenarschkornev am 02.07.2007 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fertig,ich digital kamera gekauft,ich schreib bildschirmtastatur...
> http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/174/imgp0018hs9.jpg
> nix mehr bilder weil dauert


Poste mal ein Paar Bilder mit besserer Beleuchtung und höherer Auflösung, sonst erkennt man ja nix.

PS: Warum kaufst du dir nicht gleich ein bereits lackiertes Notebook: http://www.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/4549-IMG4624s.jpg


----------



## affenarschkornev (3. Juli 2007)

R70-C2D73-86MGS am 02.07.2007 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> affenarschkornev am 02.07.2007 23:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nix kaufen ->kein geld
morgen bilder...


----------



## Reder (8. Juli 2007)

Ich bin ein großer Fan von dem thread hier. Ich finde es spannend wie man ein Laptop modden kann. Echt ein unikat. Kannst du mehr bilder machen? Ich find es einfach nur genial. ^^


----------



## affenarschkornev (10. Juli 2007)

so,hab jetzt noch schnell paar bilder gemacht...ging leider nicht besser...hab auch dazu ein kleines video gemacht   

http://rapidshare.com/files/42197488/laptop-mod1.2.exe.html

passwort ist,3 mal dürft ihr raten .....    
pcgameshardware
  

viel spaß damit ....
kommentare sind erwünscht


----------



## affenarschkornev (20. Juli 2007)

danke für die viiiieeeelen kommentare


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (20. August 2007)

affenarschkornev am 20.07.2007 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die viiiieeeelen kommentare





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## affenarschkornev (15. September 2007)

R70-C2D73-86MGS am 20.08.2007 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> affenarschkornev am 20.07.2007 15:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loooooool xD dankeschön!

ach ja,wenns jemanden interessiert.laptop ist kaputt.ist vom bett gefallen.
ich habs für 152euro in ebay verkauft und ich bin mir sicher,der preis kam wegen diesem "gay trash" gehäuse ^^


----------

